
Stripe launches new European payment methods - Rygu
https://stripe.com/blog/european-payment-methods
======
conradfr
I used to work at a European competitor who integrate a lot of payment methods
and would wondering what would happen to us when Stripe would start to do the
same ...

~~~
supergirl
stripe is overrated

~~~
NameNickHN
In what way do you think Stripe is overrated?

------
gabhubert
(I work at Stripe) 6 down, many more to come!

~~~
HK2
I was really looking forward to Stripe implementing SEPA Direct Debit and
moving away from my current provider, but at the moment the offering has 2
serious flaws compared to other services:

1) Pricing. Direct Debit usually has the advantage of being cheaper than
cards, usually a small percentage with no fixed fee. I was expecting something
like the US ACH fee (0.8%) or a fixed 1% maybe. 1.4% + €0.25 is pretty
expensive compared to your main SEPA competitor (GoCardless is just 1% up to
€2). The fixed fee makes it less competitive for smaller payment amounts,
which is usually one of the SEPA DD advantages.

2) Own Creditor Identifier requirement. GoCardless allows using your own
identifier under their Pro offering, but you can also use their own shared
identifier as an individual or small business. One of the main advantages of
using Stripe is avoiding traditional banks, but getting an ID requires dealing
with them and is pretty cumbersome or even not possible in some banks,
specially for non-business accounts (and they also expect to handle your
direct debits, not just provide you with an ID).

Any plans to change these soon?

~~~
gabhubert
Hey HK2! Sorry for the delay.

1/ On pricing, get in touch for volume-based pricing:
[https://stripe.com/contact/sales](https://stripe.com/contact/sales)

2/ On creditor identifiers: having your own creditor identifier makes your
business more visible to customers on their bank statement, and can reduce the
risk of chargebacks which are inherent to SEPA Direct Debit. True, you need to
get one—possibly something we hope to help with in the future—but banks cannot
force you to process SEPA debits with them. It is their duty to provide one to
you. If you're not a business, there can be reasons to proceed with caution on
SEPA Direct Debit, not least of which is the risk of chargebacks. I'd love to
hear more about your case to see how Stripe can improve: my company email is
just gabriel@.

------
cyborgx7
Stripe finally got giropay and sepa-debit. I'm still trying to find a good
european alternative in case I start selling things online but it's getting
harder and harder to find any company that comes close in terms of quality.

~~~
supergirl
what about adyen?

~~~
cyborgx7
They actually look pretty promising. Will have to keep them in mind.

------
sandstrom
SEPA is restricted to the Eurozone, according to the docs. When will you
support SEPA for Swedish or UK businesses?

